# Missing dog found 1300 miles away



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Arizona dog turns up in Oregon
Updated: Friday, 09 Jul 2010, 7:28 AM CDT
Published : Friday, 09 Jul 2010, 7:26 AM CDT

CHANDLER, Ariz. (CNN/KTVK) - An Arizona family is overjoyed after learning its dog that vanished eight months ago was found 1300 miles away.

Shannon Reyes says she was stunned when she got the call Wednesday from a shelter near Portland, Ore. saying they had her Pomeranian puppy, Sophie.

The Hillsboro shelter says the pooch was dropped off by a man carrying an Arizona license, who said he found the dog a few days earlier. The shelter was able to trace Sophie back to Reyes via her microchip.

Reyes says she's shocked Sophie was found.

"Couldn't hardly believe it. We would have never seen her again had we not had the chip in her. Kind of a coincidental but... in the way they found her," said Reyes.

"The staff people who talked with the owner at first had trouble understanding her because she was in such tears of joy that she was hard to understand. Happily we were able to tell her that Sophie was here, safe and sound, getting great care, and we just had to figure out how to get Sophie back to her people and her people to figure out how to get Sophie," said Debbie Wood, Bonnie L. Hays Small Animal Shelter.

Now, the financially-strapped family is trying to figure out how to get Sophie back home. 
They say it will cost them more than $500 to fly the dog home and it's a 22-hour drive to Oregon.

Fortunately, local station KTVK says after reporting the story, it received dozens of calls from people wanting to chip in to reunite Sophie with her family.

Missing dog found 1300 miles away


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow, how lucky must they feel !!


----------

